

Recruiting from Competitors Isn't Sabotage: Overstating the Uber/Lyft Fight - reasonful
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140826/15201128326/recruiting-competitors-isnt-sabotage-overstating-uberlyft-fight.shtml

======
sharemywin
if they truely are independant contactors as these companies contend they
should be able to work for both.

